# Waterfowl Identification



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Rick Acker Had a very good point on another thread that we should be responsible for our actions while hunting.

Bird Identification is going to be critical for the next couple of years while the Hunters Choice experiment is in play.

In an effort to educate hunters I am posting links of Waterfowl Identification Sites

Please study them and be sure of what you are shooting at.

Thanks

Links

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/bird ... /index.htm

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowlgallery.aspx

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/research/bios.php

http://mawba.com/identify.htm


----------



## fozzer (Oct 14, 2006)

I believe we should educate the next generation of hunters, hopefuly with go content and good photos this will make it easier.


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

well atleast when i shoot at something i dont know, I will know what it is when i retrieve it. :lol:


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Identification is not only important over the next few years - It should always be important! KNOW YOUR TARGET BEFORE PULLING THE TRIGGER!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.identicards.com/productcart/ ... oduct=5075


----------

